# Slingshot walking stick ?



## wbyman (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone make a slingshot walking stick for retail sale ? Thanks


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

wbyman said:


> Does anyone make a slingshot walking stick for retail sale ? Thanks


I made one years ago, they are just as easy as making a one out of a branch, just a longer handle, sadly i lost mine throwing it in a hedge while poaching, here is a easy link , jeff

just click
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qNCWuebCdc4


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I made one for a guy a few years ago. It was all one piece. Having never carved one before, I had no idea how thick too make it (he also wanted a spear point at the bottom of the shaft). If I were to do it again, the Slingshot part would be detachable. The idea was to be able to shoot real fast while walking and the shaft would act as a tripod or steadying agent. We didn't take into consideration that everything is not on the same plane







It was fun though! Flatband


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I made one for a guy a few years ago. It was all one piece. Having never carved one before, I had no idea how thick too make it (he also wanted a spear point at the bottom of the shaft). If I were to do it again, the Slingshot part would be detachable. The idea was to be able to shoot real fast while walking and the shaft would act as a tripod or steadying agent. We didn't take into consideration that everything is not on the same plane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice job you done there, i made one with a small fork so it would be hid in the hand while out walking, so when poaching no one knows what you are doing, mine was a long branch with a fork, it took some time to find, but that one you made is as nice as a peice of art, love it, jeff


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

I started making one recently as my next project, it seemed natural for me, making walking sticks and now slingshots. I refer to mine as a hillbilly multitool. I am making it out of ironwood that is quite straight with a lovely fork at the top. Mine is also more of a walking staff and when held after finishing should be as tall as my arm when outstretched.


----------

